# Angeln am Europoort (Rotterdam)



## Ted (22. März 2013)

Hi Leute,
Ich wollte über Ostern mit ein paar freunden für ein zwei Tage zum Europoort nach Rotterdam fahren. Ich war bisher nur etliche mal zum Brandungsangeln an der Oosterschelde unterwegs. Deswegen meine Frage: War von Euch schon mal jemand dort und kann mir ein paar Tips geben? Wir würden gerne auf Plattfisch und Dorsch fischen. Andere Fischarten machen zu der Jahreszeit bzw. bei den Wassertemperaturen ja sowieso noch keinen Sinn...

Gruß,
Benedikt


----------



## Ted (27. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Europoort (Rotterdam)*

Hat niemand Tips für mich? #c


----------



## hydrophil (28. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Europoort (Rotterdam)*

http://www.eurovissers.nl/

laeuft eher zaeh zur zeit ... ab von ein paar dorschen im nieuwe waterweg [die aber erstmal gefunden werden wollen].

viel glueck bei dem unterfangen.


----------



## Ted (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Europoort (Rotterdam)*

Hi Hydrophil,
vielen Dank, aber die Seite kannte ich schon. Viel haben wir auch nicht gefangen.


----------



## brandungsteufel (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Europoort (Rotterdam)*

Ich bin oft auf der anderen Seite gewesen in Hoek van Holland. Da geht alles, nur einen Dorsch über 15 cm hatte ich noch nicht dran. Gut sind die Stellen auf http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/ beschrieben. Am Europoort wird ja auch seit einiger Zeit gebaut. Findest auf youtube auch Videos zum Angeln am Europoort.

Ansonsten Brandungsrute und Spinnruten einpacken und probieren. Hab bis jetzt immer etwas gefangen.

Grüße


----------

